# Martialtalk Boxing Tournament: Evander Holyfield Vs. Sugar Ray Robinson



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2017)

For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket. 

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge

The new poll is between Evander Holyfield and Sugar Ray Robinson. Vote here: 

Evander Holyfield Vs. Sugar Ray Robinson - Poll Results


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2017)

Ignore that first one, it doesn't work.

Follow this one: Have your say: Evander Holyfield vs. Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2017)

Sugar Ray


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2017)

Robinson - Beast. Sweet as sugar Beast.

EDIT - And this....

_"Robinson fought at a pace that would be unheard of today. It was not unusual for him to fight twice within the span of a week, and in 1941 alone he fought an amazing 20 times, including two fights in August just two days apart."_

That's just nuts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Sugar ray won, 4-2.


----------



## CB Jones (May 12, 2017)

At least the board got that righ


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2017)

The fix was in.


----------



## Steve (May 12, 2017)

Next he's gonna tell us Dempsey has a chance in the ring with Greb!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 12, 2017)

Steve said:


> Next he's gonna tell us Dempsey has a chance in the ring with Greb!


When you can beat a champion 60 pounds heavier than you, im pretty sure you have a chance in the ring with anyone.


----------



## Buka (May 13, 2017)

Greb eats Dempsey up.


----------

